# But now or wait? Essence



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Still can't seem to find any reviews on car pro essence over here in the Uk. 

Any views guys? 

Should I buy or hold fire?


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

I think you should buy it and do us a review:thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Here's a couple of 50/50s from when we tested it on a swirly Jaguar XK8 using a medium grade polishing pad:










Makes quite a difference.

Simple to use, just disappears into the paint and buffs off very easily! :thumb:

No need to IPA wipe before a coating either.

Hope this helps.

Alex


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

EliteCarCare said:


> Here's a couple of 50/50s from when we tested it on a swirly Jaguar XK8 using a medium grade polishing pad:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have really tempted me....


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I'll be using it on the next car for sure

Great results alex


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Is that mostly from fillers or from cutting?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

sm81 said:


> Is that mostly from fillers or from cutting?


From what I read it cuts and fills, but you can apply a coating over the top so


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

sm81 said:


> Is that mostly from fillers or from cutting?


a bit of both.

You can use it with a microfibre pad to cut a little more aggressively.

It'll never cut as well as a dedicated compound but it does a decent enough job, ideal for enhancements or to use as a finishing polish before a coating, wax or sealant. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

EliteCarCare said:


> a bit of both.
> 
> You can use it with a microfibre pad to cut a little more aggressively.
> 
> ...


Thanks will place an order with you tonight 

My usal go to is megs d300 on a mf pad, would this follow it up well?

On what kind if pad a mf finishing or normal mf pad?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

:lol:

For reallz now...If you wanted a review heres two in real time

Essence by machine





Essence by hand





However you are going to use it, it looks like it will produce great results.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

EliteCarCare said:


> a bit of both.
> 
> You can use it with a microfibre pad to cut a little more aggressively.
> 
> ...


Hi Alex:wave: can you use any wax and sealant for LSP:thumb:


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Essence is basically a cut polish, glaze and sio2 protection so a coat of carnauba will sitt on it nicely but sealants might not bond properly.

Just think what would you put on a coating and you get your answer. 

To tell you the truth Carpro essence is not really a breakthrough product. Another polish that glazes and puts a Sio2 layer of protection has been made from Wolfs Chemicals years ago...Its called Wolfs Chemicals Nano Glaze.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

chongo said:


> Hi Alex:wave: can you use any wax and sealant for LSP:thumb:


Pretty much, Essence does offer protection on its own but you can top it off with any wax or sealant. The advantage of using it with a coating such as Cquartz UK, Gyeon MOHS, Gtechniq C1 or the soon to be launched Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light is that you don't need to wipe down before application.

The effects of Essence will last longer with a coating over the top.

Alex


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cheers Alex. If you used a cutting M/F pad, would you have to follow up with a polishing or finishing pad?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

EliteCarCare said:


> Pretty much, Essence does offer protection on its own but you can top it off with any wax or sealant. The advantage of using it with a coating such as Cquartz UK, Gyeon MOHS, Gtechniq C1 or the soon to be launched Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light is that you don't need to wipe down before application.
> 
> The effects of Essence will last longer with a coating over the top.
> 
> Alex


So essence is good under any coating?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Order going in on this tonight!


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

EliteCarCare said:


> Pretty much, Essence does offer protection on its own but you can top it off with any wax or sealant. The advantage of using it with a coating such as Cquartz UK, Gyeon MOHS, Gtechniq C1 or the soon to be launched *Gtechniq Crystal Serum Ligh*t is that you don't need to wipe down before application.
> 
> The effects of Essence will last longer with a coating over the top.
> 
> Alex


what is this?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

greymda said:


> what is this?


New product coming out later this month


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Will Essence replace jeweling polish like Scholl S40, Menz 85RD, CP Reflect??? In terms of gloss...


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

pawlik said:


> Will Essence replace jeweling polish like Scholl S40, Menz 85RD, CP Reflect??? In terms of gloss...


Well I have s40 and the gloss that leaves behind is amazing! Really darkens the paint as well.

But essence will be great for coatings with the need not to wipe down, I'm thinking this and cqUK OR Crystal serum light.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Ljh1991 said:


> Well I have s40 and the gloss that leaves behind is amazing! Really darkens the paint as well.
> 
> But essence will be great for coatings with the need not to wipe down, I'm thinking this and cqUK OR Crystal serum light.


I afraid that Essence can reduce durability of ceramic/quartz coatings...


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Really? Not from what I've been reading on the USA forums.....


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

pawlik said:


> I afraid that Essence can reduce durability of ceramic/quartz coatings...


Prehaps some experts can chime in.


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

Ljh1991 said:


> Really? Not from what I've been reading on the USA forums.....


As all we know, durability of any LSP especially ceramic/quartz coating depending on preparation stage. For best bonding effect surface must be absolutely free of any waxes, glazes, polish residues, dust... How I understand Essence have a lot of fillers...


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes but it also adds a basic but durable SiO2 layer of protection on top so that Cquartz can bond to.

As far as I look at Essence and what it brings to the table. It is a 1step AIO for coatings that will save on time, products (no need for different polishes, paint cleaners), and money before applying a coating.

It has benefits if you want them!!!


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

EliteCarCare said:


> Pretty much, Essence does offer protection on its own but you can top it off with any wax or sealant. The advantage of using it with a coating such as Cquartz UK, Gyeon MOHS, Gtechniq C1 or the soon to be launched Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light is that you don't need to wipe down before application.
> 
> The effects of Essence will last longer with a coating over the top.
> 
> Alex


Alex said it's fine with the above.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Essence as far as I was concerned was developed as a primer for carpro coatings. I used it on my car and the finish is incredible on its own. Topped with cquartz uk. 

There's probably a slightly different polishing technique to master, which I probably didn't but Gordon @ defined really explained how to use it to get the best out of it and when it was done through that technique it really brought it to life. Slow hand movements, use a bit of heat and work the polish.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Spoony said:


> Essence as far as I was concerned was developed as a primer for carpro coatings. I used it on my car and the finish is incredible on its own. Topped with cquartz uk.
> 
> There's probably a slightly different polishing technique to master, which I probably didn't but Gordon @ defined really explained how to use it to get the best out of it and when it was done through that technique it really brought it to life. Slow hand movements, use a bit of heat and work the polish.


Thanks spoony,

How is it holding with CQUK?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Spoony said:


> Essence as far as I was concerned was developed as a primer for carpro coatings. I used it on my car and the finish is incredible on its own. Topped with cquartz uk.
> 
> There's probably a slightly different polishing technique to master, which I probably didn't but Gordon @ defined really explained how to use it to get the best out of it and when it was done through that technique it really brought it to life. Slow hand movements, use a bit of heat and work the polish.


Are you able to go into a bit more detail with the technique for application?


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ljh1991 said:


> Thanks spoony,
> 
> How is it holding with CQUK?


It's going well. The car is filthy though! You've got to give it around 4 hours before applying the ceramic sealant to allow essence to settle. Shouldn't be a problem as really it'd take longer than 4 hours to polish the car.



Yellow Dave said:


> Are you able to go into a bit more detail with the technique for application?


It's probably hard for me to articulate. Personally I wasn't using best technique to begin and then Gordon at defined detail paid a visit and showed me how to get the best out of it.

Spread at slow speed and work it in to the work area. Using really slow hand movements of the machine head build the speed up and the heat in the panel (be careful with heat build up though). Polish past the point it goes clear, essentially your looking to polish until it stops being lubcricated. The heat and slow movements being out the polish and ensure it can be worked long enough.

As usual finish off with bring back down to low speed and low pressure for last passes.

I hope that makes some sort of sense.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

I've got essence arriving tomorrow. Will do a review when I get a few mins  

Any more tips/advice?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

Any suggestions on which pad or type of pad to use for a good combination of cut and glazing / gloss levels?

It seems MF for cut and carpro's own gloss pad for finish. What's a good compromise of the two


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Yellow Dave said:


> Any suggestions on which pad or type of pad to use for a good combination of cut and glazing / gloss levels?
> 
> It seems MF for cut and carpro's own gloss pad for finish. What's a good compromise of the two


Lake Country White Pad or Hex Logic White or even the orange will be somewhere in between. Wash pads in plenty of water soon as they are off the machine.


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

What About megs mf finishing pads?


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Well arrived today, so will test later.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Ljh1991 said:


> What About megs mf finishing pads?


Never used it on a megs MF finishing pad so I couldn't advise I could only speculate.


----------

